# Night of the Living Dead 3-D Redux



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We've seen the true black and white version. The cleaned-up Elite Entertainment presentation. Countless colorized abominations and even a re-tooled 30th Anniversary cut. Now George Romero's Night of the Living Dead rises again...in 3-D. Just don't expect Romero to be involved, of course.

Fangoria says director Jeff Broadstreet and scribe Robert Valding have wrapped principal photography on a 3-D Living Dead redux for Movies Entertainment and Lux Digital Pictures GmbH. Utilizing the Natural Vision 3D process and appropriate cameras needed for the job, Broadstreet hopes to get his effort in theaters early next year.

The remake stars Sid Haig (The Devil's Rejects), Brianna Brown and many other fresh faces. Roles are said to be similar but expect a few new twists, especially in terms of story as Broadstreet explains to Fango, "Robert Valding wrote a very clever script, and we tried to comment on society now the way the 1968 film commented on its own time."

For the Night of the Living Dead 3-D official site, click here. For more details, visit the Fango link above.

- Ryan Rotten

This was on _Dread Central_ today, don't know what to make of yet another classic film being remade _for the second time._ But it has my man Sid Haig, so it might be worth a gander, one never knows. 
http://www.notld3d.com/


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

3-D.
Great.:googly: 
Maybe this is all a plan by Lucasfilm, to see if the 3-D Star Wars will fly.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.nightofthelivingdead3d.com/main.html

iam there this will make the 5th 3-d movie i have seen

so far i saw

gorilla at large 
anittville horror 3-d
hondo,thats right5 john wayn made a 3 d film

plus a 3-d porn film when i was in germany. gave new meaning to "it's coming right for us!"


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

feldjager said:


> http://www.nightofthelivingdead3d.com/main.html
> 
> iam there this will make the 5th 3-d movie i have seen
> 
> ...


Man, I'd HATE to see the "money shot" on that one!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

well those glasses do work as splater guards !


----------

